# My new shrimp climbing out of water



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

I planned to make a thread about my new shrimp tank but this happened this morning and I thought I would share it here.

I bought 10 red cherries yesterday, 30 litre tank was cycled and I drip acclimated them for an hour, then into dark tank for an hour before the light went on. They appeared to be so happy last night  (and still are today!)

I got up this morning and check on them, they are all there - but I notice a couple are sat head first into the water flow coming out from my pump. So I immediately think maybe there's not enough oxygen in the water, or maybe they are just enjoying it (??). The other shrimps are fine by the way, just doing their thing...

Then I start to see them sticking their heads out of the water. I have read a lot about shrimps in the last few weeks and have read that they will go to the surface if the water quality is poor. But my tests yesterday were spot on. Anyway, I haven't read anything about them poking their heads out!

So I am watching them and taking photos - they didn't appear to be stressed at all, just inquisitive I thought, then one comes right out and starts climbing the back wall. I watch to see how far it will go and it falls onto the lip of the water outlet. Beached  

I flipped it into the water and it's fine. If I hadn't have seen this I am pretty sure it would have died 

The photos below show what was happening, I have photoshopped where the waterline was.

So I start making a few changes to see if I can try and stop this behavior.

I increased the water flow, so it wasn't touching the side as it came out. I also lowered the water a bit and I made a small plastic guard that sits in the outlet, so they can't get into it.

They all appear to be *very* happy still and seem to love their new home and are super calm and inquisitive, when I had my hand in the tank making changes, one came up and sat on the side of my hand.

Any ideas as to what they were doing? What I can do to stop them getting into the predicament again? Or this just something they do?


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I love shots like these. Chances are is nothing wrong with your tank, no worries! They like climbing against the flow of water if they are able to I notice. Happens to me I I leave the water level near the output of my HOB filter. I find shrimp on the HOB . They climb up the spout as well!

This is my favorite


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

I dunno, I just have a weird feeling about that. I've never had any shrimp actually go out of the water. They look like they're looking for a way out. I know you say your params are ok but can you give them to us anyway? Maybe there's something you're not seeing or you just have freak shrimp. 

-Lisa


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Diwu 

Yes, that's a funny photo huh?

I've had my shrimps less than a day and I've already had to change a few things for them. They are so funny.

I might add something to the top of the outlet lip so they slide back in if they try that again


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Lisa

I'm using a Nutrafin Mini master test kit.

Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - Less than 0.1 ppm
Nitrate - 7.5 (it suggests this can go up to 50 before a water change is needed)
PH - 7.3

Water temp is about 72F

The only other thing in the tank is a small trumpet snail and there are a couple of hiding places. 

The above reading was taken yesterday, a couple of hours before they went in. Should I do another one today?

As I say, they all appear to be happy and they haven't tried this since I did the things I mentioned.

Thanks


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pic of tank so you can see their environment


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Shrimp live in streams so it's part of their nature to work against the current. Typically, they're eating the goodies growing in the outflow of water into the tank.

If the outflow/return is the only place they're climbing, that's what they're doing. 

If they're trying to escape the water via any means necessary, then you've got a different issue.


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ahh ok, thanks for that 

I just did another test of the water and the readings are the same as yesterday.

Before I changed the setup this morning, they could hold the side of the tank and sit right in the current, hopefully mimicking that natural behavior.

They haven't tried it anywhere else, or since I increased the water flow, so fingers crossed that I just had a couple of very adventurous shrimps.


----------



## moosenart (Feb 18, 2012)

They're weird.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yup I knew your tank was fine ! Just don't be surprised if you find a few inside your filter in a while!


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I don't know if it would ruin the aesthetic of your tank, but adding a few more floaters might help, too. Mine spend most their time upside down grooming the roots of the floaters.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

lol shrimp look so cute when they climb out of the water


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Moosenart - Yes, they are 

Diwu - They are still all there today so yes, all good 

Jeremy - They do 

HighDesert - Good idea, I have noticed them on the Frogbit already, it's funny when they grab something that's too light and they sink upside down, holding onto to it... 

Here's a photo I took yesterday of on my shrimps having an upside down nibble...


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

yeah nothing to worry about mine do the same 

i had a sponge filter that the top was just over the water level (not turned on) and they obviously liked the food that was growing on top enough to sit on the top of the sponge and eat the crud thats growing there i didnt like them sticking half out the water so i pushed the sponge lower in to the water and i think its like hair algae or something on there looks like cotton? but they seem to love it it gets swarmed with all the shrimp now


----------



## Kunsthure (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah, watch out for defectors to the HOB. I've had a number of them and they 1) can't get back out and 2) see no reason to because they love eating off the sponge at the bottom of the filter. It's a PITA to get them back out because you have to dismantle the whole filter and nets won't really fit in there. I use my handy dandy turkey baster to suck them up and out. 

-Lisa


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for that James, it is wierd seeing them out like that huh?

Lisa, I have tried my best to shrimp proof access to the filters. I've only had my 10 shrimp a few days but I still count 10


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

They love to get into my HOB too. You might have a few defectors here and there.


----------



## jameshill247 (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah it's weird when they are just stood right out 

They are tough though I can't imagine them staying out the water for a period of time that would harm them


----------



## deleted_user_17 (Jun 14, 2012)

@Radioman They must love all the food in there 
@Jameshill Yep. I think maybe they surround themselves in a bubble of water. It's when it fell and was beached, that was a sorry sight 

I have moved the water flow to hit the top of a piece of bogwood. I figured if they want to sit in the current, then they can do 

Hopefully this is safer for them. 









One of my cherries yesterday - happy to chill in the current.









This morning I found this one sticking his head out for a couple of seconds.


----------

